# Issues on a new clothing webshop



## madn8 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello guys!

My friend and me opened a webshop with high fashion clothing (Armani, Moschino, Cavalli...) 
We have a big white background, 4 strobes (600 wat) and 2 160cm octoboxes. 2 strobes are for the background and two are for the products (in 45 degrees). And all the clothes are shot on ghost mannequins.

As a final result we want the picture to have 100% white background so we thought that even if the light is not 100% even we gonna cut the product with the Magic Wand Tool in PS we delete the background and woala its 100% white. 

Now we did the first 100 products (pants, shirts, shoes) and when I started to photoshop them I realized that the Magic Wand Tool is not that magical, many times was trying to cut from the products too and what I thought it will be a few days it became 2 weeks. 

So for the next set of products we gonna try to correct more in the studio and less in PS.

My first question is. Lets say I overexpose the background so I will have to photoshop out only the parts of the ghost mannequin, but what do I do with the shoes? 
Is there any good product table that is perfectly white but doesent reflect too much light so around the shoe/bag everything its 100% white but the product is not overexposed? I was thinking to get a a few layers of half see trough plastic and to put under them white neons. It may be a total bs what I want so thats why I ask you guys, is there a more simple way? 

The other thing is with the mannequin itself. Its one size so most of the clothes are a bit big and have too many wrinkles and if I try to remove them most of the time I destroy the texture too. How should I remove wrinkles before shooting? (we iron some and we use some tongs to make the cloth more fit but its still not enough)

Any advices are very appreciated.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2017)

solution: Ortery ClothingPad Fashion Photography Studio CPAD B&H Photo


----------



## table1349 (Jun 11, 2017)

Light Science & Magic


----------



## madn8 (Jun 13, 2017)

Braineack said:


> solution: Ortery ClothingPad Fashion Photography Studio CPAD B&H Photo


Thank you very much for the reply!

I would like to ask if the table under the cloths is lit or just its reflect from above? And if its what around what kelvin is the light?

Thank you!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 13, 2017)

use clips (paper binder clips, or any other type of small clip) on the back of the clothing at various locations to tighten (but not stretch) the fabric on the front side.  Then use a steamer to remove wrinkles.

And learn how to use the Magic Wand Tool better.

also make sure there is ample space separation between the mannequin and the background, and raise the shoes up off the table/ground to make separation too.

You may want to take photos of your setup for the experts here.  You've given a list of what you own (kinda) but have no details of your *exact* setup to improve the photo side of the process.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 13, 2017)

madn8 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > solution: Ortery ClothingPad Fashion Photography Studio CPAD B&H Photo
> ...


i have no clue. i just saw the price tag and laughed.


----------



## madn8 (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok, thank you so much for the help, now we are in the process of moving the studio, when we set it up again I will take some pictures and post it here.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 15, 2017)

please do, having images to off of will help us help you!


----------

